
Anker considers IPO - cepth
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-20/amazon-helps-shenzhen-ex-googler-turn-mom-s-money-into-a-billion
======
hughrlomas
I don't have any valuable commentary on the IPO, but I will say that as a
completely unaffiliated consumer I've been consistently impressed with Anker's
quality and specifically seek out their products.

